#ubuntu-ie 2011-03-28
<czajkowski> Aloha
<thethomaseffect> morning czajkowski
<slashtom> good afternoon
<thethomaseffect> or afternoon i should say
<pwnsauce> Hey all
<ebel> hello
<moylan> hi
<pwnsauce> I'm just checking up on the global Jam.
<pwnsauce> I'm based in Galway, so travelling to Limerick or Dublin doesn't make too much difference. Which UGJ will be "better". :)
<ebel> It's infoturtle who's doing the limerick one IIRC
<ebel> Me (and some others on channel) be at the dublin one
<pwnsauce> Great. Dublin is the 28th?
<slashtom> the 2nd
<slashtom> the 28th is today
<pwnsauce> :D . Thanks slash.
<ebel> well you can go to either event, tis really up to you
<infoturtle> theres a good do's and do not's session over on #ubuntu-classroom now if anyone's interested on checking t out
<infoturtle> for UGJ's
<infoturtle> ebel, do ye normally have a introduction for the UGJ? for people to understand what they can work on or group up or something like that?
<ebel> Yeah
<ebel> One great thing about ubuntu events is that there's often new people there
<ebel> it's a great way to get new people involved.
<ebel> so you have to expain stuff
<infoturtle> thats cool, I'm going to make an introduction to explain the idea of the day and how it works, like you say for new users
<thethomaseffect> RDrury:  Good to see you got IRC working then :)
<RDrury> Even I have to get it right sometimes, i guess!
<ebel> evening
#ubuntu-ie 2011-03-29
<thethomaseffect> morning all
<czajkowski> aloha
<thethomaseffect> morning czajkowski
<infoturtle> Evening guys, I'm applying for a course in UL to do with programming and on the applaction from it allows me to supply information that may help me get the course and references to confirm this info, anychance I could use someone from Ubuntu Ireland to show my interest in Open Source and stuff?
<czajkowski> infoturtle: not sure how that would go down
<czajkowski> I'd sggest creating a wiki page
<czajkowski> and and documenting your work on there
<infoturtle> they would stll want to confirm that I've am involved in Ubuntu Ireland tho, rather than just say meeting and things I attend
<czajkowski> well looking for comments of your involvement then might be an idea
<czajkowski> like you were going for a membership
<infoturtle> membership in Ubuntu Ireland? don't quite follow what you mean
<czajkowski> infoturtle: no Ubuntu membership
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<fagan> infoturtle: you get some cool things like and @ubuntu.com email and other cool stuff
<infoturtle> czajkowski fagan, nice idea, wouldn't think I've done enough to get membership, it wants me to list involvment and all I've done is attend meetings and set up the UGJ. Plus my launchpad profile is only ever used to log me into ubuntu-ie.org
<czajkowski> infoturtle: nab me another day and I'll talk to you more about it
 * czajkowski is on the EMEA membership board 
<fagan> infoturtle: well you dont really need to have done stuff on launchpad just you need to list what you did for the loco and other stuff
<czajkowski> so can help you with our wiki
<infoturtle> cool guys thanks, so it's a job for another day. gotta dash to the shop before it's dark
<fagan> I was lucky that most of what I did was on launchpad but its not the only thing they look at
<fagan> infoturtle: good luck
<fagan> be sure to mail the loco list and get people to come to your meeting
<infoturtle> fagan, meeting??
<fagan> infoturtle: there is a meeting it doesnt take too long
<fagan> you just tell them a little bit about yourself
<infoturtle> oh, i see, sorry
<fagan> and what you do for the loco
<infoturtle> cool will do
<fagan> ..etc
 * infoturtle away!!
<airurando> evening
<fagan> evening airurando
<fagan> airurando: how are the family?
<airurando> great thanks.
<fagan> thats good
<airurando> how is the work going fagan?
<fagan> airurando: very good
<airurando> good stuff
<fagan> the team are very nice
<fagan> :)
#ubuntu-ie 2011-03-30
<czajkowski> The folks on @uupc are running a Ubuntu UK Fortunes - tinyurl.com/uupcfortunes this will be done in two weeks time, fill it in :D
<czajkowski> davem: ping
<davem> yup
<czajkowski> got a quick pm ?
<czajkowski> time ?
<czajkowski> Nasa Open source summit http://www.slideshare.net/ckleclerc
<airurando> afternoon
<airurando> anyone going to UH Dublin tonight?
<ebel> yep
<ebel> but for around 7:30 -> 8pm
 * ebel is going swimming first
<ebel> so whenever we get out of there
<slashtom> yep, swimming with ebel
<airurando> I should be there from 7 anyway.
<czajkowski> I brought my boss there last week and my sister
<czajkowski> both were amazed at the place
<slashtom> really, that didn't ask where the beer was?
<slashtom> they*
<czajkowski> it was the free wifi we needed and a break from travelling
<ebel> amazed at trinity capital hotel?
<slashtom> the amount of travelling must have been gruelling
<czajkowski> we were pretty wrecked
<czajkowski> went to salmanca first for dinner after the meetings
<slashtom> at least my TV-B-Gone works on the TV
<slashtom> i think it was a soccer game i turned off, at the last ubuntu hour
<ebel> twas funny
<slashtom> :P
<slashtom> hard not to laugh
<slashtom> although the menu has changed... no pizza for tom :(
#ubuntu-ie 2011-03-31
<airurando> morning.
<airurando>  anyone know (a) when beta 1 will be out and (b) where will it be available for download?
<czajkowski> airurando: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<czajkowski> Does Open Source *really* save money? London School of Economics study your chance to prove - simple form to fill in: http://bit.ly/dP74g6
<airurando> czajkowski: saw that thanks.  I didn't realise the download link would be available from that page.
<ebel> morning all
<czajkowski> airurando: no bother
<czajkowski> :)
<airurando> morning ebel
<slashtom> erm... 30 seconds to open a terminal when only firefox is running (Ubuntu 10.10, dual core 2.4GHz system with 4GB RAM)
<slashtom> :(
<ebel> slashtom: but you have a load of 15!
<ebel> Since you didn't menion anything about your system, i shall make assumptions that explain things :P
<slashtom> load of 2 or so
<slashtom> which is crazy, the system is doing anything
<ebel> swapping? what's the cpu usage like? what's io usage like?
<slashtom> 0 swap used
<slashtom> load is continually over 1, for entire usage
<slashtom> without firefox running, that's 16 seconds to open a terminal
<ebel> what's using cpu? userspace? iowait? kernelspace?
<ebel> run "vmstat 1" to see what your CPU is using
<slashtom> i have bloatware installed, so that's not helping
<ebel> and then open the terminal and see if anything spikes (e.g. iowait, kernel, io etc...)
<slashtom> this has been annoying me for weeks (it's a secondary system)
<ebel> you running virtual machines? what's your file cache like?
<slashtom> none
<slashtom> i'm going to put squeeze on here in a minute
<ebel> no file cache? so it has to read the programmes from disk every time?
<ebel> You got NIS or anything funky like that?
<slashtom> no virtual machines
<slashtom> no NIS
<slashtom> it's a standalone system
<ebel> Any long running scripts in your ~/.profile, /etc/profile, ~/.bash_profile, ~/.bashrc etc etc
<slashtom> it takes too long to find out, and i'm now trying to copy stuff off here
 * slashtom is going to squeeze it
<slashtom> 2 minutes 20 seconds to open a terminal (i am doing an 'apt-get install' at the same time)
<slashtom> load: 6.03 12.03 7.18
<ebel> :(
 * slashtom squeezes
<czajkowski> hmm
<slashtom> hmm?
 * ChadMcCool is off to be cool at the Ubuntu Hour :p
<ebel> cool
 * ChadMcCool thinks that comment is cool!
<ChadMcCool> I feel the need to keep this up for as long as possible
<airurando> ping infoturtle
<infoturtle> hey airurando
<airurando> how was UHL?
<infoturtle> quite
<infoturtle> just meself and 3 cd's
<airurando> oh dear
<airurando> hope the cds were entertaining
<infoturtle> ha, they were a bit of fun, lucky they have wifi and skynews
<airurando> infoturtle: we were chatting about UGJ at UHD last night.
<infoturtle> oh ya?
<airurando> I know you were thinking of giving an intro at UGJL
<infoturtle> a bit of one ya, making like a power point intro to explain things
<airurando> the idea cropped up of streaming ebels introduction.
<infoturtle> bout 10-15 mins
<infoturtle> that would be great
<airurando> don't want to interfere with you plans though
<infoturtle> I'm just going off what the wiki says so a bit of experience would be nice in it
<airurando> sound like you are putting effort into it
<infoturtle> not at all, thats productive and would help everyone here too
<infoturtle> I can keep mine for if two or three more come later in the dat, I don't mind
<infoturtle> *day
<airurando> powerpoint?....surely not
<airurando> ha
<infoturtle> no but I forget what open offices one is called
<airurando> ebel has given a few before
<airurando> low key
<infoturtle> well ebel should know were a though crowd to please down here!
<infoturtle> so he might wana vamp it up a bit
<airurando> we'll see if we get it organised so.
<airurando> by we I mean them.
<airurando> I'll make the tea!
<infoturtle> ha ha, anything helps
<airurando> It will be interesting to see if much communication flows between the two venues.
<infoturtle> I've two friends with me all day and were think of doing a ustream for recording or those pondering of comming down to see what were doing
<airurando> great idea
<infoturtle> and we'l be in IRC too for the day so we should be close in contact
<airurando> aye indeed
<airurando> any plans on testing beta 1 in Limerick?
<airurando> no experience of it at UGLD.
<airurando> going to give it a go.
<infoturtle> I would love to check it out, I'm unsure how the day will go as this is my first
<airurando> only my second.
<airurando> I thoroughly enjoyed the first.
<airurando> Hope this one will also be productive.
<airurando> I also plan on adding to our reapproval application wiki page.
<infoturtle> I do look forward to this indeed, duno how productive we will be down here as we not great at C but we'll do the best we can
<airurando> infoturtle: most important thing is to have fun.
<infoturtle> that part will be easy
<airurando> build on knowledge for next time
<infoturtle> I just look forward to see how the day turns out
<infoturtle> did 091labs say if there going to Limerick or Dublin? some of the miLKlabs are comming to this one
<airurando> haven't heard about what 091labs are doing.
<airurando> just was the comment on the facebook page.
<airurando> *saw
<airurando> infoturtle: is citizenjonker going to attend?
<infoturtle> I was hoping to talk to him tonight but he must have forgotten, I'll txt him in a bit and ask
<airurando> he would be good.
<airurando> he was at the last one in Dublin.
<infoturtle> he would, I'll get in touch with him alright, I must go fill out this important form for U:
<infoturtle> *UL
#ubuntu-ie 2011-04-01
<mokmeister> Hi all, anyone know how I find Students Union Room 3 in UL for the UBJ?
<ebel> wllo
<ebel> mokmeister: infoturtle is organising the limeric UGL, so wait till they're online and ask?
<mokmeister> Indeed, good suggestion, thanks.
<ebel> or czajkowski might know more about UL, or who else might know
<czajkowski> mokmeister: in through the ULSU
<czajkowski> and turn right
<czajkowski> and go up the stairs
<czajkowski> and the rooms are numbered
<czajkowski> the ULSU is close to the stables bar
<czajkowski> so you should be able to follow signs for it
<mokmeister> Grand, thanks czajkowski
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> davem: PING
<davem> 'sup
<czajkowski> davem: see pm
<infoturtle> ebel, I'm making a live stream on the site tomorrow for things happening in Limerick in case people want to drop by, should I record and broadcast your intro too?
<ebel> infoturtle: eh if you want.
<ebel> We should do a dual screen thing
<infoturtle> just think it would be good to have videos of past events and the intro would be a good one, the one person I had comming with me in the morning canceled so I won't be giving one in the morning
<infoturtle> not till I get company
<ebel> http://rmc.blip.tv/ twouldn't be the first time I put a video of me talking up :)
<infoturtle> ah fantastic stuff, don't have the download limit to watch it all at the moment
<infoturtle> stupid usb's
<ebel> :)
<infoturtle> so you wana trow your own vids up then? just wanted to make sure it was covered
<ebel> i dunno if we'll record it. sounds a bit complicated...
<infoturtle> I was going to use recordmydesktop to (as the name sugests) record whats on my desktop with internal audio, so it would be easy nuff this end
<ebel> oh yeah!
<infoturtle> sure, if you want me to, let me know
<airurando> evening all
<infoturtle> hello Mr. airurando
<airurando> hey hey infoturtle
<airurando> all set?
<infoturtle> little worried, my friend who was comming with me canceled so I could be a while on me own
<infoturtle> other than that set and looking forward
<airurando> don´t forget the camera
<infoturtle> :D
<infoturtle> I'llhave it packed tonight
<airurando> good stuff.
#ubuntu-ie 2011-04-02
<ebel> Hello from the Ubuntu Ireland (Dublin) Jam
<ebel> In TOGF
<ebel> * TOG
<airurando> good morning ubuntuie
<airurando> have a great UGJ day
<airurando> ebel is just setting up stuff in TOG.
<infoturtle> hey all
<ebel> yo yo
<infoturtle> just getting set up, problem with keys this morning
<ebel> hehehe
 * ebel has found a web cam, let's see if it works
<infoturtle> bring it on
<airurando> are you alone infoturtle?
<infoturtle> ha ha
<infoturtle> sure am
<infoturtle> I'm sure some more will come later
<mokmeister> hey infoturtle! Getting ready to leave now, way behind with getting kids organised and stuff, will be in by twelve methinks!
<infoturtle> egg salad mokmeister, you'll have to ring me to get in tho, my numbers on the door
<infoturtle> ebel any luck with that web cam?
<ebel> sorta, forgot linux was a pain with flash :P
<ebel> bah
<ebel> silly webcam
<ebel> if anyone knows how to do streaming on linux, let me know
<infoturtle> I do but its an awkward set up, involves using desktop streaming as output to ustream or a site like that
<ebel> yeah...
<ebel> i was looking at ustream
<ebel> but couldn't get it detecting the camera
<infoturtle> neither could I ever, try using cheese webcam booth, it picks up nearly every web cam, then use recordmydesktop 9http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/downloads.php) to put the desktop recording as an output the ustream understand, it's pointlessly long but works
<ebel> ah like a loop...
<infoturtle> indeed
<ebel> i've used recordmydesktop before to make videos, didn't think about making it streaming...
<ebel> i've used recordmydesktop before to make videos, didn't think about making it streaming...
<infoturtle> it's actually the only way I've ever been able to stream
<infoturtle> in linux anyway
<infoturtle> friends have come!
<airurando> cool
<airurando> UGJ Dublin are going to lunch
<infoturtle> I have a silly question, after I find a bug I wish to work on where can I find the code to work on?
<ebel> You can get the source code for any ubuntu package with "apt-get source PACKAGENAME"
<ebel> you may also want to do "sudo apt-get builddep PACKAGENAME" which will install all the extra packages you need in order to rebuild/compile/test a package
<infoturtle> ok, then I need to find what package this bug refers to as it seems not to be listed
<infoturtle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/ubiquity/+bug/651932
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 651932 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Maverick) "Without internet connection, the installer shouldn't recommend the updates during installation, or third party software" [Low,New]
<ebel> Well assiging a bug to a package is a good thing to do.
<ebel> Looks like that bug is assigned to ubiquity
<ebel> You can tell from the bot's reply here.
<infoturtle> ah, ha ha, thats class
<infoturtle> to ubiquity!!
<ebel> :)
<sheena> Hi
<ebel> hi sheena
<infoturtle> well done Sheena, you finally got in!
<sheena> haha, cheers!
<airurando> ping infoturtle
<infoturtle> ping airurando
<infoturtle> was letting more people in
<infoturtle> hhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmm, I've no idea what to do with this source.....
<infoturtle> this isn't a good day
<ebel> ah
<ebel> well if you can patch it, you could submit the patch
<ebel> sometimes it can be difficult to try to figure out what's going on...
<infoturtle> it sure can
<infoturtle> I kinda know what i want to do but don't know where to find the checks
<ebel> don't forget to take photos of your event! :P
<airurando> infoturtle do as ebel says :)
<infoturtle> ha ha
<infoturtle> I just took a load cos I can't find anything thing else usful to do
<infoturtle> also proof we have two girls here
<sheena> lol
<ebel> all people regardless of gender are welcome.
<infoturtle> hows the dublin end of things going?
<infoturtle> Ubuntu bug free yet?
<airurando> nearly.
<infoturtle> I've tried two bugs and fix none
<airurando> infoturtle: did you run system testing?
<airurando> the more people that system testing the better
<airurando> only you can test your hardware
<airurando> infoturtle ping
<infoturtle> sup airurando
<tdr112> how is the bug jams going
<ebel> good
 * ebel is just leaving now
<ebel> BBL for socal
<czajkowski> Aloha
<airurando> evening
<airurando> hi micflan
 * micflan waves
<airurando> micflan: I haven't seen you in here before.
<airurando> not saying you wern't in here before :)
<micflan> I wandered in yesterday :)
<airurando> nice to meet you!
<micflan> thanks, you too
<airurando> you involved with the ubuntu project in any way?
<micflan> no, just a user
<airurando> ditto
<micflan> I'm a php developer
<micflan> mostly php anyway
<airurando> ah. I'm just a home user.
<micflan> cool
<airurando> micflan: what part of the country are you in?
<micflan> Dublin
<airurando> or country :)
<airurando> cool
<micflan> yourself?
<airurando> kildare
<airurando> but I hook up with the Dub crew
<airurando> we had a Ubuntu Global Jam event today in TOG
<micflan> last thursday of every month?
<micflan> oh, cool
<airurando> nah last Thursday is Limerick
<airurando> last wednesday is Dublin :)
<airurando> probably be last thursday in Dublin this month as Thurs 28th is Nattys release date!
<airurando> no point in having Ubuntu Hour on Wednesday 27th and then a release party on Thursday 28th
<micflan> cool, might head along to that
<airurando> to clarify, thursday 28th is the current likely date for the release party
<airurando> you heard it here first :)
<airurando> and you would be most welcome at the party
<micflan> cool :)
<micflan> have you been using Unity yet?
<airurando> stay tuned to www.ubuntu-ie.org and loco.ubuntu.com for details.
<airurando> Unity.... yip
<micflan> bit apprehensive about the change in desktop
<airurando> loaded 11.04 beta 1 on Thursday
<airurando> apprehensive.... you and me both
<micflan> yeah, I downloaded that last night. Going to put it in a virtualbox, just haven't gotten around to it yet
<airurando> still I'm trying it to help out
<airurando> bugs and stuff
<micflan> yeah
<airurando> hope they get it right by 12.04 LTS :)
<micflan> it's won't be right for 11.04 then? :)
<airurando> can't say.
<airurando> I'm sure there will be some issues
<airurando> as a home user I believe in the importance of the LTS releases.
<airurando> php developers and others such as yourself can happily use the 6 monthly iterations
<micflan> sure
<micflan> I just can't resist playing with the new toys :)
<micflan> but at the same time, I definitely need something that *works*
<airurando> well I must say based on my very limited exposure to 11.04 I'm impressed so far.
<airurando> you can see some of the Dublin based crew at:
<airurando> http://pix.ie/ubuntuie/album/406258
<airurando> not great pics but they are 3 very active members of the LoCo.
<micflan> cool
<airurando> thankfully you don't get to look at my mug in that selection as I was the bad photographer :)
<micflan> :)
<airurando> the guy holding up the mug of coffee is the ubuntu ireland LoCo point of contact.
<airurando> Rory McCann or ebel on IRC.
<airurando> lalonde on twitter I believe
<airurando> Julie and Tom are the other two
<micflan> cool, will give him an aul follow on twitter anyway
<micflan> I'm micflan pretty much anywhere online btw. twitter.com/micflan delicious.com/micflan micflan.com etc :)
<airurando> will certainly add you to my follow list
<airurando> I'm (as seen here) airurando.
<airurando> micflan: I am your 470th twitter follower.
<micflan> :)
<airurando> don't use delicious I'm afraid.
<airurando> real nice talking to you and I do hope to meet you in person soon. :)
<micflan> no worries... I don't use the social side of it at all really. Just somewhere I store bookmarks
<airurando> do keep up to speed with events on ubuntu-ie.org and our team page on loco.ubuntu.com
<micflan> yeah, will do, cheers. And I'm sure I'll idle in here too most of the time, now that I'm aware of it :)
<airurando> great stuff.
<airurando> not a busy channel but definitely a friendly one :)
#ubuntu-ie 2012-03-26
<czajkowski> http://oggcamp.org <- this year's dates have been announced
<czajkowski> tdr112: ^^
<slashtommy> in liverpool!
<airurando> evening
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> airurando: replied
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<airurando> apologies
<airurando> called to do the bed run.
<airurando> hope all is well with you.
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> good thanks
<airurando> thats good
<airurando> fully settled into the canonical launchpad team?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> being kept well busy
<czajkowski> but loving it
<airurando> great stuff
#ubuntu-ie 2012-03-30
<tdr112> morning
<czajkowski> ello hows you
<tdr112> good , weekend is almost here
<slashtommy> good morning
<czajkowski> aye it's been a long week
<slashtommy> aye, the only 5 day week in a block of 4 weeks!
<czajkowski> oh how come?
<czajkowski> oh well easter has 2 weeks of 4 days
<tdr112> is good friday a day off ?
<czajkowski> it is in the UK
<czajkowski> in .ie mostly no unless in schools
<czajkowski> or compaies give it off but they don't have ti
 * slashtommy has good friday off
<slashtommy> and last week was a 4 day week
<tdr112> i must ask to work from home that day
<slashtommy> tdr112: or time off in lieu
<czajkowski> tdr112: most companies if the do give it off add it to your contract as it's an extra day off they dont have to give
<slashtommy> how's life in the england czajkowski?
<czajkowski> good thanks home tomorrow for 3 weeks
<czajkowski> mum and sister are in rome till sunday
<czajkowski> and then the sister is comign down for easter so first time we're all togther since xmas
<slashtommy> you coming to dublin?
<czajkowski> aye I migh do depends on if on if jon comes over or not
<slashtommy> will you be around for the release party?
<czajkowski> nope afraid not
<czajkowski> back on the 22nd
<czajkowski> have 2 busy weeks
<slashtommy> let us know if you make it to dublin
<czajkowski> will do
<slashtommy> i can get the ebel to make up the bed in the spare room, if you need somewhere to stay
<ebel> tdr112: good friday is not a legal public holiday, no. Unlike new years day, xmas day, paddy's day, etc. companies don't have to give you a day off. Some do out of nice-ness
<czajkowski> slashtommy: :)
<slashtommy> stoneybatter has gone up in the world since you left, it has probably the best pub in town for food and drink
<ebel> oh yeah, we can take you to mulligans
<czajkowski> sweet
<czajkowski> ye read any of the blog series, final one http://www.bootsboatsandbikes.co.uk/2012/03/south-east-coast-of-argentina-to-buenos-aires-its-time-to-come-home/
<ebel> oh forgot about that one
<czajkowski> aye they've been all over on their bikes
<czajkowski> long honeymooon
#ubuntu-ie 2013-03-25
<redtape-renegade> Morning *ish
<airurando> hi redtape-renegade
<redtape-renegade> hi airurando I just got my Dad runing Ubuntu on a secondary laptop ! Another convert \o/
<airurando> good stuff
<moylan70> airurando puts another chalk mark on wall :-)
<redtape-renegade> moylan70, Yes ! I just gave him this #channel and askubuntu... should be here in the next days !
<airurando> redtape-renegade: what nick will he use?
<airurando> hi moylan70
<moylan70> hi airurando
<redtape-renegade> airurando, Probly "crumhorn", which is the one i gave him
<airurando> redtape-renegade: I'll keep an eye out for him
<redtape-renegade> airurando_away, He's a bit of a fossil when it comes to ubuntu .. so it'd be nice if you come welcome him in :)
<airurando> redtape-renegade: I'm a bit of a fossil myself so I'll be happy to welcome him :-)
#ubuntu-ie 2013-03-26
<airurando> my raring ringtail racoon arrived this morning :-)
<czajkowski> airurando: yay
<czajkowski> hows things?
<airurando> not too bad czajkowski
<airurando> leg still frustrating
<airurando> how are things with you?
<czajkowski> looking forward to the weeken
<czajkowski> and updates fromhome,
<czajkowski> cousin got taken into hospital on sunday
<czajkowski> after a funny episode and fuzzy memory trying to rule out mild stroke, she's 16
<czajkowski> so just working and keeping busy tbh
<airurando> yeah i saw your tweets yesterday.  That is very strange. I hope she is ok
<czajkowski> cheers
#ubuntu-ie 2013-03-27
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam || This channel is logged - logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || Next IRC Meeting: Wednesday 03 Apr 13 @ 20:30. Meeting details: http://tin.ie/5Y || Stay tuned for details of our next social event ||
<slashbel> did I hear czajkowski is travelling to Ireland?…
 * slashbel looks at the weather outside
<moylan70> it is a bit of a giveaway that she's heading home alright.
<moylan70> that or the best pr campaign ever for the return of game of thrones
<czajkowski> aloha
<moylan70> hi, safe travel, esecially with current weather
<czajkowski> yeah not bad
<czajkowski> slight delay taking off due to two couples being late boarding
<moylan70> some form of suitcase with runners to glide on snow or ice and a mini huskie packed away just in case? :-)
<airurando> afternoon
<czajkowski> hey
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<airurando> hope your cous will be OK
<airurando> shocking really
<czajkowski> me too
<airurando> poor kid
<czajkowski> they're talkijg chemo now to see if that wil help with the growin of the tumour/bleed
<airurando> :-(
<moylan70> that sounds horrible, fingers crosses it works out ok :-(
<czajkowski> aye me too
<czajkowski> I get to go out and see her later on and give the prarents a chance to go home and change /shower see the other kids
<moylan70> irish medical service despite all our complaints is pretty excellent
<czajkowski> problem now moylan70 is that we need 3 things to work out - we need an ambulance, a surgeon and a bed all in cork
<czajkowski> getting all 3 is proving difficukt she's due for surgery now on thursday
<moylan70> not easy on a bank holiday weekend coming up
<czajkowski> we've only a consultant neuroologist not a neurosurgeon in limerick
<czajkowski> and even that is only 2 years old
<czajkowski> freeing up a bed is always an issue and ambulance isnt the hardest thing to sort out
<moylan70> well if it comes to organising things she has you on her side and amounts to quite a bit imho
<czajkowski> oh so help me things either get done or I will take to any and all forms of social contacts
<czajkowski> dont be messing with my family >:(
<czajkowski> but also know how hard the hospital staff work as mum works out there
<czajkowski> and her consultant told her take what ever time she needs to be with her famiy
<czajkowski> the eldest and youngest sisters dont know the full extent of Roisins issues
<czajkowski> Aisling is in leaving cert
<czajkowski> and Caoimhe is onlyt 3.5
<moylan70> surgeons these days and treatments have come on a long way.
<airurando> must be awful for the parents trying to manage everything.
<czajkowski> yupand trying to not show their fear
<airurando> aye
<airurando> parents worst nightmare
<moylan70> pretty much
<czajkowski> aye you cant break down in front of them
<czajkowski> thye need someone to support them
<czajkowski> so my mum has been doing the school runs and doing food runs
 * czajkowski was due to go away on hols but it didnt seem righ 
<czajkowski> I'd only be worrying
<czajkowski> so jon the sweetheart went and booked ma flight yesterday for today
<airurando> he is very good
<moylan70> you'd not be able to relax and enjoy yourself
<airurando> having family around is proceless at times like this
<moylan70> he definitely is
<airurando> *priceless
<czajkowski> yeah nobody else knows bar my mum dad and sister and me
<czajkowski> so mum has to tell the others like my grandfather and uncle
<czajkowski> as we were trying to not alarm eveyrone
<czajkowski> but you can only make excuses why peple arent around for so long
<moylan70> best not worrying everyone yet
<czajkowski> all came to a head on sunday after she had complained of a headache
<czajkowski> and she had a funny turn
<czajkowski> and couldnt speak
<czajkowski> and her dad asked her who he was
<czajkowski> and she couldnt explain
<airurando> horrible time
<moylan70> oddly the brain has no pain sensors
<ebel> o_O *read backlog*
<ebel> *hugs* hope things work out
 * moylan70 feels confident in irish medical service (have been through it quite a bit)
<ebel> yeah, it's pretty good
<czajkowski> yeah
<moylan70> is your neice conscious? boredom is one of the worst things in hospital, bring books and media player?
<czajkowski> in and out of it
<czajkowski> have picked up a bunch of magazines
<czajkowski> so she can flip through them
<czajkowski> and got her some lip gloss to cheer her up
<moylan70> even an fm radio with headset
<moylan70> anything to distract from worrying
<czajkowski> yup
<moylan70> pity its cork as i have a tonne of media, music, audio books, tv and movies that'd go on most devices
<czajkowski> She's in limercik waiting to go there, so I'm sure she'll be ok as we're here and I've my hard drive loaded with lots of stuff
<czajkowski> so cna chuck it on her device
<czajkowski> but thank you
<moylan70> well sorted then
<moylan70> and then make sure her mobile is on the web with credit for data and that'll keep her mind occupied while waiting for information from hospital
<czajkowski> whoo I have taytos
<ebel> hehe
<airurando> it's the simple things :-)
<czajkowski> it really is
<ebel> ☺
<airurando> New Blogpost: Hello Planet Ubuntu! http://airurando.wordpress.com/2013/03/27/hello-planet-ubuntu/
 * airurando breaths a sigh of relief
<airurando> didn't screw up planet ubuntu
<czajkowski> wooo it appeared :)
<czajkowski> it'll get tweeted so shortly
<airurando> :-)
<airurando> I had a half hour of sheer terror
<czajkowski> heh
<airurando> bzr is bizarre to me
<airurando> :-)
<czajkowski> oh to me also
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> we fight at times
<airurando> he he
 * airurando will avoid as much as possible for fear of breaking something
<tdr112> airurando: good starting post
<airurando> cheers tdr112
 * AndrewMcC has upgraded to raring.
<airurando> AndrewMcC how is it treating you?
<AndrewMcC> Alright, although the display didn't work after waking up from suspend.
<czajkowski> yay
<airurando> AndrewMcC is that a known bug? If not would you file one?
<AndrewMcC> Had a recurring problem with firefox crashing on startup on quantal which I hope is gone.
<AndrewMcC> airur	: Don't know to be honest. Will have to check.
<AndrewMcC> Another odd one is that the empathy contacts screen won't go away
<airurando> another bug :-(
<AndrewMcC> There's a pile of qt4 updates since this morning, I wonder if it'll help any.
<AndrewMcC> And the last tiny one is that on upgrade it switches off the workspaces. I have to go into the settings to switch them back on.
<czajkowski> AndrewMcC: aye they are not on as default now
<czajkowski> but you can have the choice of just adding it
<AndrewMcC> czajkowski: Not a problem, but a minor niggle when you're upgrading (compared to a fresh install)
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> I know
<czajkowski> hit me too
<AndrewMcC> Video not working from suspend is with the i915 driver, if anyone else encounters it.
<AndrewMcC> I have no idea if this is the same thing: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2012-September/022090.html
#ubuntu-ie 2013-03-28
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> ebel: never knew about irish mammies
<czajkowski> whooot!
<ebel> tis great
<ebel> czajkowski: that guy wrote a book just in time for last xmas. genius
<ebel> I think there's an Auld Fella twitter aswell
<airurando> andru183: what time is UH Limerick tonight?
<airurando> LTP stated it was from 01:00 to 01:00.  I was going to promote it again on twitter and facebook.
<airurando> I have ammended the entry to 19:00 - 20:00 which was the time you used for February
<airurando> Was that right?
<tdr112> I see there is also an open source meetup in limerick too these days
<airurando> where is that tdr112?
<czajkowski> maybe combine then or reach out to their list
<tdr112> http://www.meetup.com/limerick-open-source/
<tdr112> i got an email about it a while back
<czajkowski> oh Tim he gave a talk at skycon
<airurando> poor andru183 was the only attendee at UHL tonight :-(
<airurando> poor marketing :-(
#ubuntu-ie 2013-03-30
<chrono800> hello, anyone home?? =-O
<chrono800> I'm a friend of airurando and come in peace and seek more knowlege of the ubuntu world ! Am I in the right place?? :-D Anyone?
<moylan70> you are, but it's late and few are about
<moylan70> can i help?
<chrono800> cool !
<chrono800> I haven't been into an IRC chat room since 1994 so abit rusty of the correct current protocols !!
<chrono800> Any must know ones in here?
<moylan70> it's a monitored channel for ubuntu so they ask that you adhere to their tos, mostly no profanity
<chrono800> I can manage that, I'm an old school friend of airurando's You can blame him for letting me in
<chrono800> he never shuts up about ubuntu, the man is possessed and obsessed with it!! :)
<moylan70> much too late for airurando to be about
<moylan70> it's a game changer in an industry to now ruled by megacorporations
<chrono800> I just spoke to him on phone !! Apparently there is a gettogether in here next wed 8.30pm.  Might pop back then!
<moylan70> should be here myself
<chrono800> cool
<moylan70> usually about due to insomnia :-/
<chrono800> I was at the UL skynet conf last year with Mike, where you at that too?
<moylan70> not last years one, no
<chrono800> I was really impressed, I've worked for some of these megacorporations including dare I say it MS !! Oh its out....!
<chrono800> They are not all BAD !!
<moylan70> oooooh, brave admission :-)
<chrono800> I knoooooow!! ;)
<moylan70> i know some channels that would have the tar warming up on that admission
<chrono800> lol
<chrono800> whats your interest in ubuntu, are you a techie lover like me?
<moylan70> worked in i.t. programmer, tech support and general geek
<chrono800> Say it LOUD and be PROUD !! Brother? Sister?
<moylan70> human, allegedly :-)
<chrono800> That will do :) !! Anything after that is just gravy...;)
<chrono800> What do you prefer programming or tech. support?  I was never much good at code myself?
<chrono800> Prob a daft q. might see you here next wed. bye :)
<moylan70> programming, cya
<chrono800> :)
<tdr112> evening
<zmoylan> hi
#ubuntu-ie 2014-03-25
<IwtdkTEX> tea, then bed .  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpvxG7S0rbs&feature=youtu.be&t=1m26s
#ubuntu-ie 2014-03-26
<andru183_> hey all, any talk about release parties yet?
<tdr112> andru183_: some talk but nothing pull together
<andru183_> czajkowski just made me think about the next one upcoming so we'll be having one in Limerick anyway
<andru183_> I'll throw something together with the comp soc
<tdr112> not much moment on a Dublin one
<mokmeister> Hi Guys
<mokmeister> good to hear there'll be a Limerick Jam
<mokmeister> I think it's an important one considering 14.04 is a LTS and the state of Windows XP (ie. EOL)
<tdr112> mokmeister: two different events
<tdr112> bug jam vs release party
<tdr112> but no one has said they will run it
<mokmeister> oh
<mokmeister> joys of coming in halfway through a conversation I suppose! ;)
<mokmeister> so I take it there's no news on a bug jam or release party?
<mokmeister> I've been using Ubuntu 14.04 on my desktop for more than a month now and it's mostly been a decent experience.
<mokmeister> Also using Kubuntu 14.04 on a laptop, pretty good too.
<mokmeister> I still have Ubuntu touch on my Nexus 4 as well, lotta bugs need to squashed there! :)
<tdr112> I was thinking of trying it on my nexus but I use my phone too much just to try it out
<andru183_> mokmeister bug jams have happened before but not since I started college so I'd like to try another one knowing what I know now. It'll be in mind
<andru183_> when are they meant to be happening?
<tdr112> two weekends from now
<tdr112> we had a good time at the last one, lots of testing and chatting
<andru183_> hhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmm
<mokmeister> Yeah, 4th - 6th April for Jam, ~ April 17th LTS release.
<andru183_> I'll see what the reaction is on #skynet
<mokmeister> Yeah, I'd love to go along and check it out.
<mokmeister> More of a sys admin than programmer, but twould still be interesting.
<mokmeister> Ubuntu Touch is still very developmental, but mostly usable.
<mokmeister> Haven't lost a single contact or picture since first installing.
<mokmeister> And that was back in November I think, image hundred and something I think, now at 250
<andru183> :c one day I'll get the hang of screen :p
<slashbel> man screen
#ubuntu-ie 2014-03-28
<peruz> hello
<zmoylan-hp> hi
#ubuntu-ie 2014-03-29
<tdr112> hey zmoylan-hp
<zmoylan-hp> all well tdr112?
<peruz> how are you
<zmoylan-hp> grand, yourself peruz?
<peruz> awesome.
<peruz> submitted dissertation today
<zmoylan-hp> what are you studying?
<peruz> Medieval history
<peruz> my purview is ireland during the viking era
<zmoylan-hp> still is the viking era :-)
<peruz> :D
<peruz> well particularly 794-1014
<zmoylan-hp> anniversary this year should be interesting in dublin
<peruz> Yes.
<peruz> Are you a Gerald of Wales fan?
<zmoylan-hp> name isn't ringing a bell... goes to look
<zmoylan-hp> have vaguely heard of him and seen him referenced to in some historical works. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerald_of_Wales
<peruz> yes.
<zmoylan-hp> more familiar with the annals of the four masters
<peruz> feel free to ask away anything about viking era in ireland
<peruz> try to answer to the best of my ability
<peruz> or vikings in general
<zmoylan-hp> more a fan of the celts than the vikings :-)
<zmoylan-hp> always loved slaine in 2000ad
<peruz> :D
<peruz> I read a lot of things about the celts
<peruz> took a lot of classes
<zmoylan-hp> they were a bunch of absolute nutters.  but what a history
<peruz> i havent read that
<peruz> thats a comic book right?
<peruz> I read the World of Celts by Simon James awhile ago
<peruz> its a condensed overview of the celtic world
<zmoylan-hp> yup, british scifi comic from 70s.  you'll probably be familiar with character judge dredd
<peruz> from theoretical beginnings to modern Celts and from fighting Rome to farming practicies.
<zmoylan-hp> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sl%C3%A1ine_%28comics%29 worth a read if you can get your mitts on collections
<zmoylan-hp> through time travel he makes it to clontarf.  wonderful story wonderfully drawn
<peruz> lovely.
<AndrewMcC> Upgraded my laptop to trusty this morning. Got some errors about dpkg dependencies. Does anyone know where bugs are filed against the upgrade process?
<AndrewMcC> Ah found it I think: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+bugs
<peruz> hello
#ubuntu-ie 2015-03-25
<andru183> boo :p how is everybody
<tdr112> hey andru183
<zmoylan-pi> o/
#ubuntu-ie 2015-03-26
<andru183> hey tdr112 been a while since I've been near IRC, was talking to someone today working for redhat and we spoke about the loco and made me miss UH's and general talking and stuff
#ubuntu-ie 2016-04-03
<_booklets> http://www.breakingnews.ie/business/apple-at-40-how-much-would-its-classic-products-cost-today-727775.html
<_booklets> leaves.
#ubuntu-ie 2017-03-28
<CoderEurope> So this is a good simulator, to share with you: https://www.ghacks.net/2017/03/16/pc-building-simulator-for-windows-and-linux/
